# Alc112's 1000!!!!!!



## Artrella

*    Congratulations Alexis on your first 1000!!!!!

Thank you for your friendliness and sweetness !!     *


*Ya sos WR milestone!!! ja ja ja ja   *​


----------



## Like an Angel

¡¡¡Felicitaciones pibe y avanti!!!!!!!!


----------



## cuchuflete

¡¡¡Felicidades Alc!!!
​ Por mil ejemplos de buen humor, 

Te los agradezco,
Cuchufléte ​ ​


----------



## DDT

¡¡¡Congratulaciónes, Alexis!!!

DDT


----------



## mjscott

Alc112

So young! So knowledgeable!
Congratulations!


----------



## VenusEnvy

ALC: ¡Un mil embrazos calidos! Never stop being so curious, and so helpful!


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations ALexis! I admire your curiousity and eagerness to learn.


----------



## pinkpanter

¡¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES ALC!!

Qué bien que has llegado a los 1000 y ¡qué pronto!

Gracias por la alegria, frescura y ayuda que das.


----------



## Whodunit

Feklicidades aLc onn you 100 pposts!!!     

But don't consume too much *ALC*ohol    on your milestone day! We both aren't allowed yet.


----------



## beatrizg

Feliciadades Alex!!!
Que sigas aprendiendo y ayudando!!!!


----------



## timpeac

We don't cross all that often, but it's alwasy enjoyable when we do. Congratulations!!


----------



## lauranazario

Congratulations, Alc... may your quest for knowledge never be obscured or derailed!
Felicidades Alc... que tu búsqueda de conocimientos nunca se descarrile ni se ensombrezca.   

Saludos,
LN


----------



## alc112

Thank you guys!!!​Arti: Thanks for startinf the celebration thoug the POpe died. 
LAA: Muchas gracias ché 
cuchu: yo de los desnadadezco . Voy a seguir con mmi humor, no te preocupes
DDT: Grazie What's yourt name??? 
mjscott: knowledgeable what´s that? ?? Thank you very much and happy birthday 
Venus and Loncel0t: I'll be corious forever 
Pinkita: seguiré dando, siempre que pueda 
Who: Ich habe mich mit deiner Spaß gelacht. Du bist verständig. 
Betty: Seguiré y nadie me lo va impedir. 
Tim: Thank you I hope to see you soon 
LN: Thank you for teaching me new words with your post!!! 


> Congratulations Alexis on your first 1000!!!!!
> 
> Thank you for your friendliness and sweetness !!
> 
> 
> Ya sos WR milestone!!! ja ja ja ja


 


> ¡¡¡Felicitaciones pibe y avanti!!!!!!!!


 


> ¡¡¡Felicidades Alc!!!
> 
> 
> Por mil ejemplos de buen humor,
> 
> Te los agradezco,
> Cuchufléte


 


> ¡¡¡Congratulaciónes, Alexis!!!
> 
> DDT


 


> Alc112
> 
> So young! So knowledgeable!
> Congratulations!


 


> ALC: ¡Un mil embrazos calidos! Never stop being so curious, and so helpful!


 


> Congratulations ALexis! I admire your curiousity and eagerness to learn.


 


> ¡¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES ALC!!
> 
> Qué bien que has llegado a los 1000 y ¡qué pronto!
> 
> Gracias por la alegria, frescura y ayuda que das.


 


> Feklicidades aLc onn you 100 pposts!!!
> 
> But don't consume too much ALCohol on your milestone day! We both aren't allowed yet.


 


> Feliciadades Alex!!!
> Que sigas aprendiendo y ayudando!!!!


 


> We don't cross all that often, but it's alwasy enjoyable when we do. Congratulations!!


 


> Congratulations, Alc... may your quest for knowledge never be obscured or derailed!
> Felicidades Alc... que tu búsqueda de conocimientos nunca se descarrile ni se ensombrezca.
> 
> Saludos,
> LN


----------



## te gato

GEEEZZZ..

I go away for a day and look what happens!!!

All the best to you Alc112...on your 1000 posts..and may you have many..many..many..yadda,yadda..more.. 

p.s..thank you for the new look..

te gato


----------



## sergio11

¡Te Felicito, alc112! 1000 postings es un montón, especialmente para un estudiante. Espero que sigas siempre con esta avidez de seguir "enseñando y aprendiendo," como dijo Sarmiento que él hacía (no sé si lo habrá dicho en realidad; al menos hay un anécdota así).  Vas a llegar lejos.


----------



## araceli

Buen día:
Aunque un poquito tarde te digo:

¡Bravo ALC y felicitaciones por tus ansias de aprender!

Besos.


----------



## supercrom

Me aúno a esta felicitación a esta personita que con empeño y muchas ganas colabora con los seres dubitativos, lingüísticamente hablando, y que resuelve sus angustiosas dudas cada que alguien logra "entenderlo" o tiene esa respuesta esperada.

*¡Felicitaciones, Alexis!*​*CROM*
aka *CROMt*​


----------



## ITA

bien compatriota,muchas felicidades siempre al pie del cañón   besos pendex muchos besos,Ita.desde mas al sur.


----------



## Phryne

yo, siempre tarde!!!

FELICIDADES, gurí!!!  

besos, 
MJ

PD: A que no te esperabas tanto conocimiento entrerriano, ehhhhhh


----------



## funnydeal

Más vale tarde que nunca


*Muchas Felicidades Alex*​


----------



## gotitadeleche

Happy 1000 Alc!!! Keep up the good work!!


----------



## abc

alc, 

Congratulations!!!


----------



## alc112

Phryne said:
			
		

> yo, siempre tarde!!!
> 
> FELICIDADES, gurí!!!
> 
> besos,
> MJ
> 
> PD: A que no te esperabas tanto conocimiento entrerriano, ehhhhhh


 

jajajajajajajjajaajaja
Muchas gracias a vos
Y mmuchas gracias a todos
No pensé que era tan querido como otros en el foro
PD: Funnydeal: no me digas Alex, lo odio, prefiero Ale oralmente.


----------

